# Kopf hoch



## JCA-

Creo que entiendo lo que esta expresión quiere decir. Sin embargo al tratar de traducirla al español es donde me surge la primera duda:
1) traducción: mantén la cabeza en alto, mantén la frente en alto. Creo que en español es necesario usar el verbo pues decir simplemente "frente / cabeza en alto" quedaría incompleta, lo cual me lleva a la segunda duda sobre esta expresión y es: 

2) ¿se usa esta expresión, en alemán, así no más, sin verbo? o ¿se puede decir también "halt den Kopf hoch"?


----------



## Geviert

El sentido no es literal, pero se deja entender. Se trata de una exhortación:_ ¡ánimo! _

Generalmente se usa sin verbo. No creo que un policia diría por ejemplo: 

(tenga por favor las) !manos arriba!_ Hände hoch!

_
Con el verbo me sonaría genial para un curso de aeróbicos. ¡Veamos qué dicen los nativos!


----------



## jordi picarol

¡Ánimo! (á)


----------



## JCA-

Gracias a los dos. 

Por la traducción, la corrección y por el ánimo.

En ese contexto, claro que no hace falta el verbo, Geviert. Pero entonces, ¿la expresión no tienen nada que ver con nuestro "mantente con la frente en alto"?


----------



## Geviert

"Mantente con la frente en alto" me parece demasiado elaborado como frase (y algo literal) para el simple_ Kopf hoch! _


----------



## JCA-

Gracias, Geviert. Como quien dice la respuesta es no. Ok. 

En donde me surge la otra duda de, entonces cómo diría manten la frente en alto, auf Deutsch. Disculpa la duda que me surgió ahora, ¿o tal vez debería abrir mejor otro hilo al respecto?


----------



## nievedemango

¡Manten la frente en alto! =  Halte den Kopf hoch!
P.e. eso lo dice la profesora en una gimnasia aeróbica, o p.e. en un curso de baile etc.

Pero *Kopf hoch!* (sin verbo) decimos a una persona que está triste, que está un poco deprimida, que está desilusionada, .....

¡Ánimo, JCA! Kopf hoch!


----------



## Geviert

...Ya decía yo que escuchabas _Halte den Kopf hoch!_  solo en un curso de aeróbicos. Sin considerar que "cabeza" no es "frente", claro, pero estamos de acuerdo sobre el sentido final. 

Gracias Nievedemango (me permito añadir brevemente: me encanta tu nick, surreal).


----------



## nievedemango

Gracias, Geviert, por tu comentario amable!  Me alegro de que te guste.


----------



## JCA-

nievedemango said:


> ¡Ánimo, JCA! Kopf hoch!



Parece que lo voy a necesitar para pulir mi alemán. Danke schön


----------



## Alemanita

mantener la frente en alto = sich nicht unterkriegen lassen


¡Manten la frente en alto! = Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## JCA-

Alemanita said:


> mantener la frente en alto = sich nicht unterkriegen lassen
> 
> 
> ¡Manten la frente en alto! = Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!



Ahora sí quedó completo el cuadro. Gracias Alemanita.


----------

